# Any Interest in a Local Freshwater Fishing Club (Non-Tournament)



## Prowler (Apr 26, 2011)

As an older retired guy, I find it hard to find fishing partners (especially during the week) for the local Lakes streams and rivers. Personally, I find it enjoyable to share a boat for both the social enjoyment of being around fellow anglers as well as the added safety of not fishing alone. 

I would like to hear from others in the local area who might be interested in say a 55+ club to serve primarily as a contact point for those with or without a boat who enjoy sharing their outdoor fishing adventures.

If this appeals to you please PM me here with your interest and ideas. 

Thanks
Sam


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

For what area are you talking about?


----------



## Prowler (Apr 26, 2011)

That would depend on interest. My initial thought was from the Perdido River over to Blackwater area. Just kind of local guys but so far not much interest.

I do want to say I enjoy your posts and travels. Always fun to see what you are up to.
Thanks
Sam


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Hope it works out for you. A 'catch all' low key club is what we have over here in DeFuniak. About 10 or 12 members, all retired, fish everything from the gulf to small freshwater ponds. Incidentally, I fish regularly with 5 different friends met right here on PFF. This is the place to network for sure.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I like the idea but glad to say im not old enough......sorry to say I will probably never be able to retire


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Try'n you might as well be retired with that "retirement home" on the river...LUCKY!!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, he retires every weekend and holiday! As for a club...who wants to be on my team?!


----------



## Prowler (Apr 26, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> I like the idea but glad to say im not old enough......sorry to say I will probably never be able to retire


Well if we get enough interest I am sure we could vote a waiver on your age. In fact to show that we old guys can be flexible we will hold regular weekend meetings at your cabin. All members in favor say I!!!


----------



## Prowler (Apr 26, 2011)

fishwalton said:


> Hope it works out for you. A 'catch all' low key club is what we have over here in DeFuniak. About 10 or 12 members, all retired, fish everything from the gulf to small freshwater ponds. Incidentally, I fish regularly with 5 different friends met right here on PFF. This is the place to network for sure.


I agree. Hope it stirs up a little activity and interest.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Try'n you might as well be retired with that "retirement home" on the river...LUCKY!!!




I prefer "blessed" but it sounds like I done something good to deserve it, which I didn't. 
Save your money and invest wisely then spend it all and enjoy it before you retire so that you can work and fish till you die! Lotsa holes in that strategy, but that's what I'm goin with


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> I prefer "blessed" but it sounds like I done something good to deserve it, which I didn't.
> Save your money and invest wisely then spend it all and enjoy it before you retire so that you can work and fish till you die! Lotsa holes in that strategy, but that's what I'm goin with




Well said. I'd rather be blessed than rich and wise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowler (Apr 26, 2011)

Well I guess we have the answer to the fishing club questions. 284 views and not one person interested. Hard to believe but there it is. Subject is closed.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Running and maintaining a good club is tricky yet doable. The websites, art assets, memberships, the pecking order of responsibilities, prizes, budgets, fan pages, groups and promotions/advertsing.

I would suggest build it, don't wait for comments on this forum as most people read only, holding back their thoughts for whatever reason. 

If you build it they will come.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

You could start a "club" thread dedicated to meet-ups, reports, and what not. That would drum up interest and build a crowd. With the varying schedules of everyone, it's hard to commit to a group that is really active. But, a running thread would allow people to occasionally join in and come out. Would also give guys a chance to get more active in the freshwater scene. I know that most every time that I've gone out, the trips weren't really productive, and can get discouraging for some folks.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You got a great fishing community right here on PFF. there are always a few boats looking for fishermen or Divers. I have seen clubs start and loose interest real quick. I think one was speckled trout club. It might still be going but haven't seen any posts lately.


----------

